# Turf Grass: Important for Human Health; not just a decoration



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

As we know, turf filters air and water, helping keep hazardous dust, mold, etc. low.

In one California town that is going through drought to the point of running out of water, lawns and other vegetation are dead, and it's allowing a soil fungus to multiply, which is hurting people. Amazingly, a spokesperson in the town understands how valuable grass is.

Article link (including video of broadcast interview that aired on 10/12/2022): US city could run out of water by December
(See 4:00 for the portion quoted below.)

Quote:

*"Coalinga Superintendent Lori Villanueva says it’s not just about having green lawns...

Villanueva lost a portion of her own right lung last year from a drought-aggravated illness, valley fever, that’s caused by breathing soil fungus whipped up off the dry ground...

'Some people get a cough, then it goes away. Some people, like myself, it gets in your system and eats away at your lungs. I ended up having two surgeries,' Villanueva said Wednesday night on 'Banfield.' 'Part of the solution of living in an area like this is being able to have turf that covers the ground, keeps that dust from blowing around. That’s a main way to keep this in control.' ...

'It’s about not having people breathe in the dust, the agricultural products, and chemicals that are in the soil.' "*


----------

